# String in Char umwandeln?



## UrsaMajor (2. April 2005)

Hallöchen,

wie kann ich einen String in eine char umwandeln. ich möchte nämlich wissen wie lang mein String ist. Wie kann ich das machen? habe boralnd 1.0 standart.

Gruß
Ursa


----------



## UrsaMajor (2. April 2005)

Hi,

okay ich glaube strings kann man mit c_str(); in eine char umwandeln. Aber ich weiß noch immer nicht, wie ich herausbekomme. Wie viele Zeichen mein String hat!


----------



## Kachelator (2. April 2005)

Wozu willst du erst den string umwandeln, um die Länge herauszubekommen? MeinString.length() sollte genügen.

Hast du eigentlich keine Dokumentation zu den Klassen, die du verwendest?


----------



## UrsaMajor (2. April 2005)

nicht so richtig, das ist mein Problem MSDN oder wie das heißt damit komme ich nicht so richtig klar. Und die Hilfe von Borland ist auch doof.

wie soll das aber bitte schön mit meinstring.length(); gehen. wenn ich das eingebe bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung.


```
a = "test";
a.length();
```


----------



## uhu01 (3. April 2005)

Hy!

Was für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## UrsaMajor (4. April 2005)

Nun ja man muss Length eingeben und nicht length sonst bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung beim Borland.


----------

